# 1) I Fenomeni: Van Basten, Kakà, Shevchenko, Altafini, Nordhal.Video



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Marzo 2014)

Quanti campioni abbiamo avuto il privilegio di ammirare? 
Quanti fuoriclasse ci hanno deliziato nel corso della storia? 

Essere milanisti vuol dire aver potuto godere della sublime tecnica di Gianni Rivera.... dell'eleganza di Marco Van Basten... della potenza di Weah... della regia magistrale di Rui Costa, del genio di Savicevic, della tecnica incredibile di Ronaldinho o delle insuperabili colonne difensive quali Paolo Maldini, Franco Baresi, Alessandro Nesta, Thiago Silva. E tanti altri ancora.

*"Milan Hall of Fame"* spalanca le porte dell'Olimpo Rossonero, e passa in rassegna tutte, ma proprio tutte le leggende che hanno vestito la nostra gloriosa maglia. Dodici appuntamenti imperdibili per chiunque ami questi colori e voglia addolcirsi il palato. 

*Trovate il link per vedere il video qui in basso al secondo post:*

Buona visione a tutti!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Marzo 2014)

*I Fenomeni: Van Basten, Kakà, Shevchenko, Altafini, Nordhal*

Watch Videos Online | 1. I Fenomeni (Van Basten, Kakà, Shevchenko, Altafini, Nordhal) | Veoh.com


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Marzo 2014)

penso che van basten sia il giocatore più forte in assoluto che abbiamo mai avuto, ma sheva io l'ho vissuto e mi ha fatto emozionare come nessun altro, rimarrà per sempre il mio giocatore preferito..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Marzo 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> penso che van basten sia il giocatore più forte in assoluto che abbiamo mai avuto, ma sheva io l'ho vissuto e mi ha fatto emozionare come nessun altro, rimarrà per sempre il mio giocatore preferito..



Il mio nick ti quota in pieno  Sheva mi ha fatto vivere le emozioni più forti ed è un vero peccato che non possa aver superato Nordhal come miglior bomber di sempre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il mio nick ti quota in pieno  Sheva mi ha fatto vivere le emozioni più forti ed è un vero peccato che non possa aver superato Nordhal come miglior bomber di sempre.



ma va benissimo anche Nordahl...anche lui ha segnato un epoca


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

Van Basten per chi ha avuto il piacere di vederlo giocare..ti brillavano gli occhi..carriera interrotta a 29 anni nel suo momento magico ( 13 gol in 13 partite )..si esaltano tanto i palloni d'oro a Messi e C.Ronaldo..se il tulipano bianco non fosse stato rovinato dalla caviglia, almeno altri 2 palloni d'oro li avrebbe sicuramente vinti.


----------

